

How Cup Noodle embraced constraints to create bootstrapped startups' fav food - adamhowell
http://radar.oreilly.com/2009/02/ignite-show-jason-grigsby-on-c.html

======
releasedatez
This is cool. Thanks for the link.

I've read the comic about how 7-11 started in Japan. It was cool.
[http://www.dmpbooks.com/titles?n=26&t=59](http://www.dmpbooks.com/titles?n=26&t=59)

Here's the link to project-x site...
[http://www.dmpbooks.com/titles?n=26&t=60](http://www.dmpbooks.com/titles?n=26&t=60)

